

Cyprus is going to have it's first hackathon - orourkedesign
http://hackcyprus.com/
In short, the first ever weekend-long hackathon in Cyprus. We're excited about it and you should be too. Sun, sea, surf and code. Hacking meets the cradle of Western civilisation.
======
basketballcy
Cyprus is in desperate need of such initiatives!

------
marinos
Wohooo..Hack Cyprus:)

